# Fehler bei SATA-CDROM: [sr0] Unhandled sense code

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Nabend,

ich habe bei meinem neuen System mal wieder einen Fehler gefunden aus dem ich nicht wirklich schlau werde.

Und zwar taucht in meiner /var/log/messages folgender Eintrag auf, so alle 1-2 Stunden :

```
Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.985162] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.985167] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.985173] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.985179] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.985187] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 d6 b0 00 00 02 00

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.985200] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 219840

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.985205] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 54960

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.985210] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 54961

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.987171] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.987175] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.987181] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.987187] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.987194] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 d6 b0 00 00 02 00

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.987206] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 219840

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.987211] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 54960

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.987216] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 54961

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.989061] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.989066] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.989071] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.989077] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.989084] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 d6 b0 00 00 02 00

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.989097] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 219840

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.989101] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 54960

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.989106] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 54961

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.990971] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.990975] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.990981] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.990987] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.990993] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 d6 b0 00 00 02 00

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.991006] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 219840

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.991010] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 54960

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.991015] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 54961

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.992809] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.992813] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.992819] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.992825] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.992832] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 d6 b0 00 00 02 00

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.992844] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 219840

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.992848] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 54960

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.994933] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.994937] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.994942] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.994948] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.994955] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 d6 b0 00 00 02 00

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.994967] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 219840

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.996766] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.996770] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.996776] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.996781] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.996788] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 d6 b0 00 00 02 00

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.996800] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 219840

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.998596] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.998600] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.998606] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.998612] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.998618] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 d6 b0 00 00 02 00

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32294.998630] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 219840

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32295.000426] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32295.000430] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32295.000435] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32295.000440] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32295.000447] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 d6 b0 00 00 02 00

Oct 31 22:00:01 server kernel: [32295.000459] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 219840
```

Das ganze meldet irgendeinen Fehler mit meinem CD-ROM, allerdings ließ sich gentoo ja ohne Probleme von der DVD installieren.

Außerdem mache ich nichts mit dem Rechner, ist nicht so das ich versuche auf die CD zuzugreifen.

Weiß jemand wie man den Fehler abstellen kann, oder wenn das nicht geht, zumindest die Meldung?

Zum Systeminfo:

```
server www # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r2, 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12-i686-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_E5500_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 31 Oct 2010 15:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync9.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv java jpeg lcms libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql mythtv nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline samba sdl session spell ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vhosts vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xml2 xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## Erdie

Das Laufwerk versucht das Toc der Cd auszulesen, ich  habe solche meldungen bekommen wenn die CD fehlerhaft ist. Versuch mal eine andere CD einzulegen und schau ob die Meldungen dann immer noch da sind.

----------

